# Rail Box Mod



## ChadB (17/9/15)

This looks awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (17/9/15)

lol.....in vaping time, this is quite old! 
The video may have been posted today, but that mod was released long ago.
First review of it I could find is March 22


----------



## Pixstar (17/9/15)

ChadB said:


> This looks awesome!!



Wow, now that is clever!


----------



## hands (17/9/15)

cool looking box mod and looks nice and neat with the tank on the inside.


----------



## ChadB (17/9/15)

@zadiac My bad  up until now, I had never seen something like this...


----------



## Average vapor Joe (17/9/15)

Very similar to the billet box dont you think


----------



## hands (17/9/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Very similar to the billet box dont you think


yes it does remind me of a billet box. its cool that you can stick your atty of choice in it.


----------



## zadiac (17/9/15)

ChadB said:


> @zadiac My bad  up until now, I had never seen something like this...



No worries. I just mentioned it for information sake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coco (17/9/15)

It is the Janty Stick all grown up. Nice


----------

